# Ubuntu 13.04_32bit Console_Kit_damon



## fahad (Oct 5, 2013)

I have installed new OS , Ubuntu 13.04 , 32bit . Installed htop only , but it is showing this things







which i never seen in 12.04 as i was with 12.04 before ... what to do ?


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Oct 5, 2013)

Console-kit-daemon tracks users, sessions, and seats on the system. It allows other pieces of software to react to changes with any of that metadata.

Also, htop shows all threads by default, not just processes. That is probably a single process in multiple threads. A lot of times, this can be misleading.


----------



## fahad (Oct 5, 2013)

So i will get that things all the time ? no solution ?


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Oct 5, 2013)

You can change the settings in htop to show processes only. Other than that, you can't remove them as far as I know.


----------



## fahad (Oct 5, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> You can change the settings in htop to show processes only. Other than that, you can't remove them as far as I know.


But is that thing vulnerable or any kind of bug ?


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 5, 2013)

fahad said:


> But is that thing vulnerable or any kind of bug ?


Nope - it is just a service.

I would not recommend to disable this system service because some other services do have dependencies to the console-kit-daemon.


----------



## fahad (Oct 5, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Nope - it is just a service.
> 
> I would not recommend to disable this system service because some other services do have dependencies to the console-kit-daemon.


So i have to keep it as it is ?


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 6, 2013)

fahad said:


> So i have to keep it as it is ?


You can disable it...


```
sudo chmod 000 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon 
sudo killall console-kit-daemon
```


----------



## fahad (Oct 6, 2013)

I kept it as it is.


----------



## Mun (Oct 6, 2013)

.... this thread....

Mun


----------



## Magiobiwan (Oct 6, 2013)

At least nobody was asking "Hey! Do I need this system32 folder in my Windows Directory? I heard if you delete it your computer runs faster." or "I found someplace online that said if I ran 'rm -rf --no-preserve-root /' on my VPS it would run faster, so I did. Now it won't boot. What do I do???"


----------



## fahad (Oct 6, 2013)

Mun said:


> .... this thread....
> 
> Mun





Magiobiwan said:


> At least nobody was asking "Hey! Do I need this system32 folder in my Windows Directory? I heard if you delete it your computer runs faster." or "I found someplace online that said if I ran 'rm -rf --no-preserve-root /' on my VPS it would run faster, so I did. Now it won't boot. What do I do???"


*My question arises because i am seeing this thing for the first time, I have another vps running by 12.04 and there is no process like this , i thought this is some kind of init problem or something.*


----------



## peterw (Oct 7, 2013)

fahad said:


> I have another vps running by 12.04 and there is no process like this


One is OpenVZ and the other KVM?


----------



## fahad (Oct 7, 2013)

peterw said:


> One is OpenVZ and the other KVM?


This one is from INIZ which is KVM-512mb and other is from DO. And DO is what you should know.


----------

